# An alternative to Air Conditioning



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I mean an alternative to traditional air conditioning...

Have you folks seen this before??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Worthless Might work in small closet.
PS: some of us are old enough to remember they tried something like this in cars it was a big flop.
Same idea different shape


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Put some ice in it maybe


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This may work to cool a person some, not for a space of any size.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Use a paper fan


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, paper fan-- no power needed


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> I mean an alternative to traditional air conditioning...
> 
> Have you folks seen this before??


Yes this does work. I set up many of this type of thing this summer for my patients since we are having a bit of a heat wave and we don't normally ever use air conditioners here. You have to use ice in the bucket. plain cold water will not work.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Back in the day we had water coolers that were essentially fans that had a water jacket that you would fill up. No better than a box fan really.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Now I am not advocating anyone do this, but there was a guy on DD preppers who had 300 5gal. Buckets full of ice, that was for his Root Cellar. When they started to thaw they used the clean water for drinking. It had multi purpose value


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Now I am not advocating anyone do this, but there was a guy on DD preppers who had 300 5gal. Buckets full of ice, that was for his Root Cellar. When they started to thaw they used the clean water for drinking. It had multi purpose value


Make a nice LONG tunnel DEEP in the dirt, leading to he house. On the up side/entrance put a screen for bugs, make it so water does not enter. Put this to your basement. Have a chimney to pull up hot air on various levels. The cool earth will chill incoming air and the vents will suck out the hot.

Simple and FREE.

SCREW AL GOEBOT!!!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I stumbled across this online so thought I would put it out there. Your thoughts are appreciated!!
at the very least people are resourceful and creative


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Now I am not advocating anyone do this, but there was a guy on DD preppers who had 300 5gal. Buckets full of ice, that was for his Root Cellar. When they started to thaw they used the clean water for drinking. It had multi purpose value


My grandparents had an icehouse for milk and cheeses. They took ice from the farm pond in the winter and covered it with saw dust from the fall wood gatherings. We had cold milk and fresh cheese all year.

We had root cellars, still do, but no need for ice if set up right. I still have winter squash, carrots, beets and potato, turnips,.... lots more.... from LAST year. Plantable and edible now.

Don't have a good ROOT CELLAR? Well pay to freeze, can, dry, ferment.........cheap?

I can re-plant LOTS of stuff I do not use in the cellar.

Also fruits like apples, pears, put some of these a separate cellar, due to spoilage.

I like the multipurpose of frozen ice in a freezer. Yes it keeps things cold long when the grid goes down and yes a way to store CLEAN water. I do that too.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

That's excellent!!!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

my basement stays around 66 even when it's really hot. I was thinking of using a blower motor on the basement floor and pushing that cool
air into my heating ducts and letting it come out upstairs. Sounds like a project


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Air Conditioning also cools by removing moisture from the air. The lower the humidity the more comfortable the body is even in high temps.
Homes here almost all have basements. The temps stay around 55-low 60's. But the air is higher in humidty during a large part of the year.
Drawing the cooler air up to the house does not really effectively cool the house . It has been tried.
It takes X amount of BTU energy to cool and area . For an air conditioner to work it must not just cool the air it must remove heat. That is why opening you freezer and letting it run does not cool the house. The bucket may put cooler air in the room but the fan running adds heat and it can only cool a limited area.
When they tried these in cars you filled a tray with ice and it blew air across the ice giving a feeling of cold air coming out , it did not cool the car. Still remember the one my Uncle had in his 57.
If you live in an area that has a LOW humidity 10-20% try this Take a bottle of water that is at or above air temp. Put it in a cotton sock, wet the sock good soak it. Hang it in the shade. when the sock is almost dry, drink the water it will be much cooler. We did this in the dessert with water that was 130 degrees at an air temp of at least 130 and made water cool enough to enjoy drinking it.This can be done with rugs in a small tent on a larger scale but requires work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Use a paper fan


A bunch of paper fans waved by Mrs Slippy clones all dressed in bikinis feeding me boiled peanuts and ice cold beer while one of the Mrs Slippy clones splits fire wood out back with my new ax and another Mrs Slippy clone in a bikini delivers the Barrett .50


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2014)

I think it would be a lot more effective in a dry climate, and if the water was exposed. That would turn it into a swamp cooler (aka an evaporative cooler). I had one when I lived in Nevada, and it made summer tolerable. Like someone else mentioned though, it's only good for at best 1 room. But when it's 115, and you don't have ac, it's pretty dang nice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Horrorshow said:


> I think it would be a lot more effective in a dry climate, and if the water was exposed. That would turn it into a swamp cooler (aka an evaporative cooler). I had one when I lived in Nevada, and it made summer tolerable. Like someone else mentioned though, it's only good for at best 1 room. But when it's 115, and you don't have ac, it's pretty dang nice.


 Evaporative coolers work in places like Nevada and AZ when the humidity is low. 
Ground water here is about 55 degrees in theory you could pump that up and back into the ground as a cooling source. Problem again comes up the amount of energy required to pump the volume needed does not pay off in cooling


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> A bunch of paper fans waved by Mrs Slippy clones all dressed in bikinis feeding me boiled peanuts and ice cold beer while one of the Mrs Slippy clones splits fire wood out back with my new ax and another Mrs Slippy clone in a bikini delivers the Barrett .50


 Slippy it is time to go inside out of the heat


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Slippy it is time to go inside out of the heat


Sorry, I got a little heat stroke while out side. Will not let it happen again...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Sorry, I got a little heat stroke while out side. Will not let it happen again...


 If you had gone on with that post we would have demanded pictures.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you had gone on with that post we would have demanded pictures.


You sure you want to see Slippy with heat stroke?


----------

